# Galvanischer Trenner und Gateways für CAN/ CANopen



## WachMark (31 Mai 2012)

Der CAN-Bus (*C*ontroller *A*rea *N*etwork) ist ein serielles Bussystem.
Er wurde Mitte der 1980er Jahre von Bosch und Intel entwickelt, um den Umfang der Kabelbäume in Fahrzeugen zu reduzieren. 

 *Kommunikation*
Jede Nachricht im Netzwerk mit einem Objekt-Identifier identifiziert, nicht etwa mit der Slave-Adresse des Knotens (Teilnehmer).
Es gibt je nach CAN-Typ verschiedene Anzahl an Objekt-Identifier:
CAN 2.0A => 11-Bit-Identifier
CAN 2.0B => 29-Bit-Identifier
Jeder Knoten kann beliebig viele Nachrichten versenden und empfangen. Aber zur jedem „Objekt-Identifier“ darf es nur einen Sender geben.
CAN ist ein Multimaster-System, in dem alle Knoten gleichberechtigt sind.
Wollen nun zwei oder mehr Knoten zum gleichen Zeitpunkt eine Nachricht versenden, entscheidet die Höhe des Identifiers darüber, wer nun die Nachricht senden darf. 
Je niedriger der Identifier ist, um so höher seine Priorität.
Zu jedem Objekt-Identifier in der Nachricht gehört dann noch der Nutzdateninhalt (z.B. aktueller Temperaturwert) mit bis zu 8 Byte Länge.




  Der CAN-Bus hat seinen Ursprung in dem Automobilbereich, hat aber ebenfalls hohe Verbreitung in der Automatisierungstechnik, Gebäudeautomatisierung, Medizintechnik und mehr. 
In der Praxis zeigt sich jedoch, dass Applikationen für den Anwender zu komplex waren. 
Aus diesem Grund wurde eine einheitliche Struktur für die unterschiedlichen Hersteller geschaffen: CANopen.

In CANopen sind einzelne Profile für die verschiedenen Gerätegruppen (z.B. Antriebe, Encoder) festgelegt. 
In den einzelnen Profilen sind Daten enthalten wie z.B. Softwareversion, Fehlerstatus, Gerätebezeichnung. 
Dadurch kann der Anwender nahezu Herstellerunabhängig seine Applikation programmieren, weil z.B. bei allen Antrieben die Istdrehzahl immer in gleichen Objekt-Identifier zu finden ist.

*Kommunikation*
Der Datenaustausch erfolgt in Form von Telegrammen mit einem 10 Bit COB-ID (Communication Object Identifier) zur Identifizierung. 
Unterschieden werden dabei Servicedatenobjekte (SDO), die zur Übermittlung der Servicedaten von und zum Objektverzeichnis verwendet werden, und Prozessdatenobjekte (PDO), die zum Austausch der aktuellen Prozesszustände dienen.





 *Topologie CAN und CANopen*
Der CAN-Bus wird in der Linienstruktur verschaltet. Eine sternförmige Struktur und Stichleitung sind eingeschränkt möglich, sollten aber vermieden werden.
Die Knoten werden über eine Zweidrahtleitung verbunden, die an jedem Ende durch einen 120 Ohm Widerstand abgeschlossen ist.

*Übertragungsrate und Leitungslänge **CAN und CANopen*
Die Übertragungsrate und die Leitungslänge liegen im direkten Bezug zueinander. Die max. theoretische Leitungslänge betragen:
 1 Mbit/s => 40 m
125 kbit/s => 500 m
      50 kbit/s => 1000 m

Mittels eines Repeaters kann das *CAN*- oder *CANopen*-Netzwerk in zwei Segmente aufteilt werden. 
Dadurch sind u.A. verschiedene Baudraten in beiden Segmenten realisierbar, sowie
die Leitungslänge lässt sich nahezu verdoppeln.

*EMV-Störungen **CAN und CANopen*
Jede über Kupferkabel geführte Datenübertragung ist von außen einwirkender Störstrahlung (z.B. durch einen Motor) ausgesetzt.

Abhilfe hierbei schafft ein galvanischer Trenner, der ein *CAN*- oder *CANopen*-Netzwerk in zwei Segmente aufteilt. 
Beide Segmente sind physikalisch getrennt, gehören aber zum selben Netzwerk aus Sicht der Daten. 
Solch ein Trenner lässt einen vollen Datenaustasuch beider Segment zu – er arbeitet also transparent.

Im Gegensatz dazu arbeiten *CAN/CAN*- oder *CANopen/CANopen*-Gateways im Inneren mit einem Controller, 
der noch den Austausch bzw. auch das Blocken von Objekt-Identifiern zulässt.

 Eine noch höhere galvanische Trennung als 2 kV erreicht man mit Glasfaser. 
Damit wird der Kupferstrang getrennt, und mittels zwei Glasfasergeräten verbunden. 
Diese können sowohl im *CAN*- als auch im *CANopen*-Netzwerk eingebunden werden.

*

**Wir, von der Wachendorff Prozesstechnik, unterstützen Sie bei Ihrem Projekt mit unseren 
Gateways, Repeater und galvanischen Trennern.*
 

*Rufen Sie uns an und testen Sie die Geräte in Ihrer Applikation!
 Wir freuen uns auf Sie!*

​


----------

